# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам посуду

## Нина Ник.

Продам посуду,  т.к. она лишняя.

----------


## Нина Ник.

1. кофейный сервиз-40 грн.
2.вазы по 10 грн.

3. кофейный сервиз-60 грн.

----------


## Нина Ник.

2. молочник-15грн.
3,4,5. тарелки по 7 грн.

6. тарелки по 5 грн.

----------


## Нина Ник.

пепельница 2 шт. по 30 грн.-хрусталь

----------


## Нина Ник.

Чайный сервиз. 6чашек, Чайник для заварки, сахарница, ёмкость для молока(сливок)-100 грн.

----------


## Нина Ник.

> Можно фото вилок?


 А вот и вилочки

----------


## Нина Ник.

Стаканы хрусталь б\у 10грн.

----------


## Нина Ник.

Пепельница-30грн.

----------


## Нина Ник.

Вот фото. Эти тарелки больше похожи на большие пиалы (по своему размеру) или для ребёнка. Торг.

----------


## Нина Ник.

ВИЛКИ 25 ГРН. 6 ШТУК.

----------


## Нина Ник.

> А вот и вилочки


 вилки есть, но с другим рисунком на ручке

----------


## Нина Ник.

> 1. кофейный сервиз-40 грн.
> 2.вазы по 10 грн.
> 
> 3. кофейный сервиз-60 грн.


  Вазочки проданы

----------


## Кейти1

куплю вилки! 093 227 18 57

----------


## Нина Ник.

http://euro-production.com.ua/p200180556-sredstvo-dlya-mytya.html

----------

